# Narrowneck (GC) later this week - what's about?



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Might have Fri/Sat at Gold Coast with the yak and was keen to hear any reports or advice regarding Narrowneck or even Broadwater for that matter.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd be keen to hit Narrowneck or the Broady Steve.
Just wait abit closer to the end of the week to suss the swell and wind and we'll take it from there!


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Dale,

Seabreeze showing 1.5m swell and 15 knot breeze so it looks a bit average ATM - maybe a lull Sat AM though.

Steve


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I'll see if I can get there too!

Chris


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool Chris, see if we can get onto a whale!!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

If You're going Saturday, I might be able to make this one.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Brad and I were thinking of launching at the end of the Spit and heading towards the pumping jetty and on to the wreck a little further south. Last time we paddled up from Narrowneck, so this time we're thinking going out the seaway and paddling south a bit. Any takers?


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Gerard
What time are you thinking about??

Chris


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Have lobbed in at Main Beach this PM and was planning a session around Wavebreak Island tomorrow (Fri) AM. Will launch at the Spit at the inner end of the southern rock wall where the sand starts. From there it looks an easy paddle across to southern end of Wavebreak. Plan is to be launching at 6:00. Probably have some time to do another trip Sat as well.
Hope to catch-up with any takers with local knowledge !

Cheers,

Steve
Pine/orange Swing, UHF 25


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Chris. I think the plan will be to be at the launch site Steve mentioned at around 5.30am. i will confirm tomorrow evening.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Sorry Guys something has come up I can't make it tomorrow.
Next time.
Good luck

Chris


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll be launching at the southern end of the rock wall, where the sand starts, at around 5.30-5.45am. See you then if you can make it.


----------



## madmick (Aug 8, 2007)

I will be making an effort to be there ! Havent actually been out with anyone else kayak fishing before . Had the pleasure of meeting Gunston & Mattayogi at narrowneck on their trip about a month ago. I was only a spectator on that occasion and was most impressed with their yak handling skills and their yaks. At the time i had just bought a secondhand 4.3 metre sit-in perception and then realised i had jumped the gun and not done enough research into the sort of yak i needed. I have just bought a used perception swing 2 weeks ago which was in good condition but not used before for fishing. I have taken it on the broadwater last Sunday ( approx where you plan to launch from in the morning) just for a test paddle and was amazed at the stability and speed etc. Anyhow, i have since fitted it with anchor trolley, rod holders etc and have a fishfinder to fit when i get more time. Tomorrow will be my inaugural trip ! I would be hesitant going surfside just yet untill i am more confident and am more sure of my equipment stowage etc. All that being said , I hope to make an appearance in the morning and say gooday and participate on some level , even if i become the goose who takes an unplanned swim or some other mishap. I am ready to take the heat of someone else as the uninitiated newbie. 
regards
mick


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Be good to have you along Mick. I probably wont hit the water till 5.45 so if you're there the company will be great. I owned a Swing for 18 months, so if I can offer any advise it would be my pleasure.


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

OK chaps, it looks like 3 swings then.
Had a session this morning from that spot. Across to southern end of Wavebreak, up the eastern side to the northern wall and back. All for 3 grinners and a 20cm flathead on trolled hardbodys. Good conditions and nice quiet launch spot, so keen to try again. I plan on arriving 5:30 - 6:00 AM and spend about 2 hours.
Cheers,
Steve
Pine/Orange Swing, UHF 25


----------



## madmick (Aug 8, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you both there
Cheers,
Mick


----------

